

Show HN: Open source, Medium.com inspired publishing tool. - jeswin
http://www.lappd.com

======
jeswin
Uses CoffeeScript, Node.js and MongoDb. Source code:
<https://github.com/jeswin/lappd-source>

Login isn't publicly available yet. To try posting, use this link:
<http://www.lappd.com/auth/twitter>

